# My daughter is having surgery :(



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 19, 2012)

So my 2 year old is having surgery February 16. She is having tubes put in her ears and her adenoids taken out. She is having too many ear infections and sinus infections. I am scared to death because my mother and I react bad to anesthesia...I know this isnt a huge procedure, but as a mom, I worry.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jan 19, 2012)

As a mom you have ever right to worry. Is there some test that they can do ahead of time to tell whether she will react the same way. Possibly talk to the anethesist that is doing the surgery??


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 19, 2012)

i told the doctor and she said that she will talk to the anesthetist and they will probably give her a shot of benadryl before the procedure as a precaution. Me and my mom both have allergic reactions to it. So, Im glad they are doing that. And they are also going to keep longer than normal just to make sure she doesnt have any reactions afterwards. They said that there is no way they could get me in to an allergist before the surgery...it took me 3 months to get this appointment. All i can do is hope she does okay


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 19, 2012)

Poor baby!! Hopefully she doesn't react at all to the anesthesia and the surgery will go well and she won't get sick so much. Even though it's the best thing for her, I don't blame you at all for being worried. I would be too!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks you. Im a mess about it. And i know I will be that day too. But luckily my mother in law and my aunt will be there. My husband cant get off work for it. He works at the shipyard and is starting school there in February and he cant miss any time or they will kick him out of school. But if something does happen he will leave no matter what. I just hate this because i dont have control of the surgery. I cant make sure they do it right and nothing goes wrong, you know. Being a mom is a tough job lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 19, 2012)

That is rough particularly because she is so young. I pray all will go well and the doctors will be able to help her. :hug: ray:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jan 19, 2012)

My grandson had tubes put in his ears a few years ago. It was very successful,but you have to be super careful after
with ear plugs for bathing and swimming. The surgery itself is a plus, you just have to get through it. We are here if you need to vent.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 19, 2012)

It's hard not to be in control of things, isn't it.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you all so much. I'm sure I'll be venting alot


----------



## JimD (Jan 19, 2012)

ray:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 19, 2012)

Poor kid. My daughter had tubes put in her ears last summer, when she was about 18 months. They did not take her adenoids out so I can't compare with that, but she did great with the surgery. She was playing in the room the whole time while waiting for the initial knock-out drug to work, and when she woke up she started playing with the nurse right away. By the next day she was almost entirely back to normal. She's only had one ear infection since then and it cleared up immediately with antibiotic ear drops. Before that, ear infections would require multiple antibiotics before finding one that worked and she would be sick for a long time. Even when she didn't have an active infection, her ears still had a lot of fluid in them and it probably caused some of the speech delay she had.

I hope your daughter does as well as mine! I'm a bit sensitive to anesthesia too, but my daughter seemed just fine.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. That makes me feel a little better. Audrina is having the same problems. She is becoming immune to the antibiotics for the ear infections. And now, they arent working for the sinus infections or anything else because of being on them for the ears. It's so frustrating. Thankfully she passed her hearing tests with an above average score. So I am elated that the infections aren't damaging her hearing. I'm glad all of this is going to be over soon. Keeping my fingers crossed that she doesnt get an infection around surgery time


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 20, 2012)

Keeping my fingers cross that its smooth sailing til February 16 for your daughter, the surgery which is very beneficial is quick and easy and that she is back to being a happy 2 year old in no time, with ear infections a thing of the past. 

K


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll keep her in my prayers that all goes well. ray:


----------



## degrassi (Jan 23, 2012)

My sister has had her adenoids removed 2 times and my dad once. My sister had hers out around age 7-8 and then they grew back so she had to have it done again after highschool. My dad had it done as an adult to help with snoring(it didn't help). Both said it wasn't that bad. It hurts a bit but not as bad as getting your tonsils removed. My sister complained the more about the packing they stick up your nose then it hurting. 

Good luck with the surgeries. Just make sure you talk with the anesthesiologist(not just the nurse) before and discuss your allergies and concerns.


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 23, 2012)

ray:ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 23, 2012)

ray:ray:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh, you are so right...being a mom is a tough job! The really good thing about this is that you and your mother have had allergic reactions, so your daughter's doctor has been alerted ahead of time and all necessary precautions are being taken. Being forewarned puts her ahead of the game...and I've found when it comes to children and surgery, doctors tend to take extra precautions. I'm sure she's in safe hands, and am praying that the surgery resolves her issues. (btw, I too have reaction to anesthetic...I don't think it's an allergic one, but I've had a couple of surgeries in the past and each time, the next day I feel very sick...every muscle in my body is so tender that I can't even sit up. My son though, has no reaction at all.)

My son had tubes put in his ears when he was young for the same reason; he also had his tonsils and adenoids removed on his sixth birthday (yep, that's when they scheduled the surgery). I was beside myself with worry, but he sailed through the procedures. The only thing that went wrong was post-op, when Stephen wanted something cold to eat. I'd been told by staff that I could take any of the various jellos they provided in the fridge down the hall, so I went and grabbed one and gave it to him. And just as he was finishing it up a nurse walked in, saw him eating and lit into me....I'd given him his favourite, strawberry....but apparently that was a huge no-no because they wanted to be able to watch for any bleeding, and giving the child anything red could mask it. Nobody told me that, but I certainly did get a good tongue-lashing about it - much to my son's amusement. 

Prayers going out to your daughter for her speedy recovery, and hugs to you to help calm your fears... ray: :hug1


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 28, 2012)

Bassetluv thank you so much. Your words are very encouraging. I couldn't imagine my daughter having surgery on her birthday. I bet your little guy was sad about that. We are actually at the doctor right now. My
Daughter is sick and we have to get her started on meds since her surgery is so close now. I'm pretty sure she has a sinus infection again. She usually gets an ear or sinus infection every 1-2 months. So she is due for one. It's pretty bad when you know it's time for your child to get sick.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 29, 2012)

So heres an update, we were at the doctor yesterday and my baby has a sinus infection AND an ear infection!!! I really cant wait for this surgery. I just want all the sickness to stop. So we are back on antibiotics again. I may have lost the battle yesterday but I AM GOING TO WIN THIS WAR!!!!!:X:nasty::boxing


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 29, 2012)

So heres an update, we were at the doctor yesterday and my baby has a sinus infection AND an ear infection!!! I really cant wait for this surgery. I just want all the sickness to stop. So we are back on antibiotics again. I may have lost the battle yesterday but I AM GOING TO WIN THIS WAR!!!!!:X:nasty::boxing


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, you will. :sunshine:


----------



## degrassi (Jan 29, 2012)

Hopefully the surgeries will put a stop to her infections. When I was younger I used to get strep throat and tonsillitis at least once a month. I was constantly sick and in turn would make my siblings get sick too. I had my tonsils removed at age 6 and I haven't had any problems since. I can only remember getting once sore throat after that and I'm now 28. 

Hopefully the result is the same for your daughter. Surgery can be scary but kids bounce right back after and if it means her not having infections ever few weeks then its worth it. 

Hope she feels better soon


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah getting your tonsils out is such a common surgery, lots of icecream and she will be fine  Dont hear too many stories about that one.

I had the tubes when I was younger, the surgery must have been quite quick and easy, I remember the nurse joking with me about the masks and having fun, then all of a sudden they were giving me these super cozy warm blankets. Never had my tonsils out but from the standpoint from a kid who had the tubes done, its quite a breeze of a procedure (mind you this was almost 18-20 years ago). Once those tubes were in, I wasn't getting infections as often but I still did. I had it quite bad, I hated going to see that stupid ear specialist all the time for my "check up's" but I liked watching the tv of the camera tool thinger he stuck in my ear lol. But I also hated wearing the ear plugs when I went swimming, and the way my Mother would tell my friends about how they cant talk to me when we swim because I wont be able to hear them because I had those plugs in, so embarasing, and I could hear with them in. 

Even now when I get a plain old cold, I typically get a minor ear infection every time, but I also dont do anything about it anymore, I stopped complaining about my ears hurting after I was about 8, I was more then sick of all the antibiotics shoved down my throat.
Hopefully the benadryl will make a difference, but once those tubes go in, it should make both her life and yours so much easier


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had thoughts of getting tubes put inmy ears but they say it's bad to when you are an adult, so I've learned to battle sinus and ear infections. I'm on a daily allergy med with a decongestant in it-expensive! I just wish my grandfather hadn't been soo stubborn when I was younger. I was the only child with the problem out of three(I ahve an older sister and a younger brother. I have crooked sinus' and everything. Tubes would have been a great asset. 

She should be fine, Doctors today are soo good! And they know ahead of time any family history is a major plus! I haven't meet ANY bad ones with all the diff doc's i've seen. Let us know how it turns out!


----------

